# Pregnancy and Acacia



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,I just found out I'm 5 weeks pregnant and am so excited. I do have a few things I'm worried about and wonder if anyone has asked similiar questions. Is Acacia safe to take because it really helps me. And how about imodium? Thank you


----------

